# 3 gallon skeeter pee



## n2tazmania (Dec 3, 2010)

I know the skeeter pee receipe is for 5 gals but I only have 3 gal carboys. Just wondering if anyone had tried a 3 gal receipe that wouldn't mind sharing. I have 3 gal of boysenberry fermenting right now and the smell makes me want to try some skeeter pee from the leftovers.


----------



## Arne (Dec 3, 2010)

Use the regular recipe, divide by 5 and multiply by 3. Good luck it is wonderful stuff. Arne.


----------

